# Diese "Stars" ziehen in das Dschungelcamp 2023



## SteveJ (17 Dez. 2022)

Am 13. Januar 2023 geht der Dschungelcamp-Spaß endlich wieder los.
In Staffel 16 von "Ich bin ein Star – Holt mich hier raus!" treten wieder zwölf "Promis" an, um Dschungelkönig- oder Dschungelkönigin 2023 zu werden.
Nach der Corona-Pause geht es dieses Mal auch wieder zurück an die altbekannte Location in Australien.

Ruhm, Ehre  und die nicht zu verachtende Gewinnsumme von 100.000 Euro wollen sich in der neuen Dschungelcamp-Staffel diese Kandidaten schnappen:

Reality-Star* Cecilia Asoro*
Sie is Dauerteilnehmerin in Trash-Shows – war vom "Bachelor" bis "Prominent getrennt" schon fast überall dabei.
Wohl auch, weil sie vor Jahren große Finanzprobleme hatte... 
Sie scheut wie zuletzt bei "Are You The One?" auch nicht die körperliche Nähe mit anderen Teilnehmern...


Radiomoderatorin *Verena Kerth*
Die Ex von Fußball-Legende *Oliver Kahn* (53) wollte wohl unbedingt ins "Dschungelcamp".
Deshalb soll sie im Vergleich zu den anderen nur eine geringe Gage erhalten.
Sie hat u.U. das Zeug zur Dschungel-Natter...


Designerin *Claudia Effenberg*
Die Frau von Ex-Nationalspieler *Stefan Effenberg* (54) trägt ihr Herz auf der Zunge und ist ehrlich.
Sie scheut sich auch nicht, über ihren Mann zu sprechen und kümmert sich gern um andere.
Sie erhält angeblich eine der höchsten Gagen.


Der "Checker vom Neckar" *Cosimo Citiolo*
Der deutsch-italienische Sänger sorgte ab 2005 als selbst ernannter "Checker vom Neckar" bei DSDS für Aufsehen.
Seine erste Single "Ketschup Mayo Sandwich" floppte komplett. Dafür erobertete er in diversen Reality-Shows viele Frauen-Herzen...


Sänger *Lucas Cordalis*
Der Ballermann-Star und Mann von *Daniela Katzenberger* (36) sollte schon Anfang 2022 mitmachen, erkrankte aber an Corona.
Er ist der Typ Koala: Gemütlich, süß und von allen gemocht.
Er wird Frau und Tochter (7) vermissen und hat durchaus Chancen, den Sieg von Papa *Costa* († 75) 2004 zu wiederholen.


Schauspieler *Martin Semmelrogge*
Ihn kennt man u.a. aus "Das Boot" und "Schindlers Liste".
Der Schauspieler ist gern ein Fiesling im Film und manchmal auch privat! Er saß auch schon im Knast.
Er ist eher Typ Känguru: Alphamännchen, kennt jeder, kann aber gut hinlangen.
Er wird wahrscheinlich mit seiner Meinung nicht hinter dem Busch halten.


Influencerin *Jolina Mennen*
Sie gibt bei YouTube erfolgreich Make-up-Tipps und steht offen zu ihrer Transsexualität.
Die frühere Lehramts-Studentin schaffte es mit ihrer Autobiografie "Storytime" auf die Bücher-Bestsellerlisten.
Sie machte beim RTL-Turmspringen eine gute Figur.


Model *Tessa Bergmeier*
Sie wurde 2009 als Skandal-Kandidatin bei "Germany’s Next Topmodel" bekannt, weil sie den Mittelfinger in die Kamera zeigte.
Ein Jahr später warf sie in der "Model-WG" eine heiße Bratpfanne auf eine Mitbewohnerin. 
Könnte sich mit anderen Frauen im Camp zoffen. Ihr Motto:_ "Ich komme mit allen klar, aber die meisten nicht mit mir."_


Schauspielerin *Jana Pallaske*
Die "Fack ju Göthe"-Schauspielerin und Schamanin nervte schon im "Sommerhaus der Stars" andere Teilnehmer mit ihrer Spiritualität. 
Ihr Vorteil: Sie lebte einige Monate des Jahres in Asien ohne Strom und Wasser, kennt sich mit Verzicht aus.


Reality-Star* Luigi "Gigi" Birofio*
Er ist quasi das Testosteron auf zwei Beinen und gab sich schon in diversen Kuppel-Shows als Mischung aus Macho und Frauenversteher.
Er begeistert, wenn auch unfreiwillig, mit seinen Sprüchen, wie _"Wenn der Schwefel fällt, fällt der Nebel"_ und _"Der Penis stinkt vom Kopf her"_. 


Internationales Topmodel *Papis Loveday*
Er galt mal als das bekannteste männliche schwarze Topmodel der Welt und wurde deshalb Laufsteg-Trainer bei GNTM.
Er nahm 2021 an "Promi Big Brother" teil und zeigte schon da seine große Schwäche:_ "Ich kann Menschen nerven, da ich sie nicht ausreden lasse."_


NDW-Legende *Markus Mörl*
Er gab während der Neuen Deutschen Welle Gas und hatte Spaß, hatte aber seit 40 Jahren keinen Hit mehr.
Dazu kam er sich 1982 mit* Nena *(62) nicht nur im Film sehr nahe, worum ihn viele bis heute beneiden.
Er sieht sich selbst als der "Papa" für die jüngeren Teilnehmer.

Mit dabei ist auch wieder Dschungel-Liebling *Dr. Bob*. 
Seit Beginn der Dschungelcamp-Geschichte steht der inzwischen 72-jährige *Robert McCarron* alias Dr. Bob den Kandidaten bei den Prüfungen zur Seite und kümmert sich um ihre großen und kleinen Wehwehchen. 💉💊

In der Moderation hat sich dagegen was getan:
Nachdem *Daniel Hartwich* nach der letzten Staffel seinen Rückzug verkündet hat, führt *Sonja Zietlow *2023 gemeinsam mit der neuen RTL-Allzweckwaffe *Jan Köppen* durch die 17 Liveshows aus dem australischen Dschungel.

Das Dschungelcamp 2023 startet am Freitag, 13. Januar, um 21:30 Uhr bei RTL – und läuft dann täglich live.

Quellen: RTL, Bild


----------



## purzel70 (17 Dez. 2022)

UND WO sind die STAR'S??


----------



## JackEJ (17 Dez. 2022)

Martin Semmelrogge und Lucas Cordalis lasse ich als "Stars" durchgehen, den Rest eigentlich nicht.

Die klassische Playboy-Fotostrecke vor dem Dschungelcamp dürfte Cecilia Asoro sein, was zu begrüßen wäre (optisch ebenso wie angesichts der anderen Optionen). Sie ist bereits von Boitin und Ana Dias abonniert.


----------



## christinalover (17 Dez. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Martin Semmelrogge und Lucas Cordalis lasse ich als "Stars" durchgehen, den Rest eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Die klassische Playboy-Fotostrecke vor dem Dschungelcamp dürfte Cecilia Asoro sein, was zu begrüßen wäre (optisch ebenso wie angesichts der anderen Optionen). Sie ist bereits von Boitin und Ana Dias abonniert.


 Sorry aber diese Cecilia kann einer Verena Kerth bei weitem nicht das Wasser reichen, was Sexiness, Schönheit und Ausstrahlung angeht. Verena ist ein Traum.


----------



## christinalover (17 Dez. 2022)

Einfach nur Hammer oder @tk99 ? Endlich macht es wieder Sinn RTL zu schauen.


----------



## JackEJ (17 Dez. 2022)

christinalover schrieb:


> Sorry aber diese Cecilia kann einer Verena Kerth bei weitem nicht das Wasser reichen, was Sexiness, Schönheit und Ausstrahlung angeht. Verena ist ein Traum.



Ist es eigentlich zu viel verlangt, seine Favoritinnen nicht immer mit Kommentaren zu hypen, die gleichzeitig andere abwerten? Auf diesem Niveau wird bei unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern, die es nun mal gibt, nur noch gegeneinander gepöbelt.


----------



## christinalover (17 Dez. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich zu viel verlangt, seine Favoritinnen nicht immer mit Kommentaren zu hypen, die gleichzeitig andere abwerten? Auf diesem Niveau wird bei unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern, die es nun mal gibt, nur noch gegeneinander gepöbelt.


In Prinzip hab ich ja vor allem Verena gehypet, dass sie einfach unvergleichlich schön ist. Aber du hast ja auch irgendwie Recht,dann lass ich die Vergleiche in Zukunft.


----------



## der4te (17 Dez. 2022)

Wie tief Jana Pallaske gesunken ist, ist auch erschreckend.


----------



## Buster (17 Dez. 2022)

Martin Semmelrogge & Claudia Effenberg 

wünsch mir dat der Martin weit kommt ,Claudia dürfte früh gehen/aufgeben 

Danke für deine Mühe Steve ^^ 🍻


----------



## mary jane (17 Dez. 2022)

diese Liste ist ein Grund, das ganze auf gar keinen Fall zu schauen


----------



## monty123 (17 Dez. 2022)

Mir tut jedes menschliche Wesen leid das such diesen abartigen Dreck ansieht. Wacht mal endlich auf, liest Bücher oder ..... eure Frauen!!


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Dez. 2022)

Martin Semmelrogge als Dschungelkönig, das wäre doch was....


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Dez. 2022)

Immerhin sechs Namen hab ich vorher schon mal gehört. Auch wenn ich von einem nur den Vornamen kannte. Das ist schon mal ne ganz gute Quote, in den letzten Jahren war die doch deutlich niedriger.


----------



## Cherubini (18 Dez. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Immerhin sechs Namen hab ich vorher schon mal gehört. Auch wenn ich von einem nur den Vornamen kannte. Das ist schon mal ne ganz gute Quote, in den letzten Jahren war die doch deutlich niedriger.


Ging mir auch so, ansehen werde ich es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## dante_23 (18 Dez. 2022)

eine verena kerth (zum 2. mal), oder eine claudia effenberg kann ich mir gut im playboy vorstellen 🥰


----------



## Death Row (18 Dez. 2022)

Da würde ich mich eher über Tessa im Playboy freuen.


----------



## Glamour Girl (18 Dez. 2022)

Der spezifische Charme dieser Sendung lag früher mal darin, dass und wie dort mehr oder weniger abgehalfterte Stars und Sternchen vergangener Tage wahlweise um eine Art Comeback, gegen das Vergessenwerden oder zumindest ihre Geldnot gekämpft haben.

Aber diese Teilnehmerliste besteht ja, mit Ausnahme von Martin Semmelrogge und Markus Mörl, quasi nur noch aus aktuellem Reality-TV- und Twittagram-Personal 

Danke, ich bin bedient 

Und wenn RTL schon nicht merkt, dass es mehr als an der Zeit wäre, die Sendung mal eine Zeitlang pausieren und sich dadurch vielleicht noch einmal regenerieren zu lassen, sollte wenigstens der Playboy sich nicht noch weiter selbst entwerten, indem er sich an der Bewerbung dieser einst gerade durch kalkulierte Tabubrüche und schamlose Häme irgendwie zutiefst menschlichen, mittlerweile aber zur blanken Jämmerlichkeit herabgesunkenen Veranstaltung beteiligt.

Aber wovon träume ich eigentlich nachts, RTL wird die Gage zahlen und die BILD die Fotos zwei Wochen lang täglich anpreisen, also wird auch Flöhchen Boitin wieder mit von der Partie sein.

Und wenn er Glück hat, hat RTL ihm als Modell zudem die Transfrau Jolina Mennen vermittelt, denn dann darf er zur Belohnung für die Wokeness seines Hefts für eine der kommenden Ausgaben bestimmt Ricarda Lang interviewen, was zu einer weiteren Sternstunde der einst legendären Benchmark der Playboy-Interviews werden wird - nicht ...


----------



## der4te (18 Dez. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Und wenn er Glück hat, hat RTL ihm als Modell zudem die Transfrau Jolina Mennen vermittelt, denn dann darf er zur Belohnung für die Wokeness seines Hefts für eine der kommenden Ausgaben bestimmt Ricarda Lang interviewen, was zu einer weiteren Sternstunde der einst legendären Benchmark der Playboy-Interviews werden wird - nicht ...


Ich sag's nicht gerne, aber so oder so ähnlich wird's wohl werden.


----------



## JackEJ (18 Dez. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Der spezifische Charme dieser Sendung lag früher mal darin, dass und wie dort mehr oder weniger abgehalfterte Stars und Sternchen vergangener Tage wahlweise um eine Art Comeback, gegen das Vergessenwerden oder zumindest ihre Geldnot gekämpft haben.
> 
> Aber diese Teilnehmerliste besteht ja, mit Ausnahme von Martin Semmelrogge und Markus Mörl, quasi nur noch aus aktuellem Reality-TV- und Twittagram-Personal
> 
> ...



Ich sehe ja durchaus eine gute Intention, die dahinter steckt. Aber glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass eine Pause der Sendung dafür sorgen würde, dass mehr "echte" Promis mitmachen? Das war damals gefühlt das erste "Trash"-Format, entsprechend gab es noch keine Fallhöhe für abgehalfterte Stars (von denen es auch noch deutlich mehr gab, die Generation der reinen "TV-Stars" stirbt halt aus). Heute weiß zudem jeder gleich (gut begründende Ausnahmen bestätigen sehr selten die Regel): Der Teilnehmer braucht Geld, letzte Ausfahrt Dschungel. Die Auswahl an Reality- und Castingshow-"Stars" war damals auch noch nicht vorhanden, die Masse an Sendungen, die alle auch geguckt werden, bringt halt Massen an D- bis Z-Promis hervor. Finde ich auch nicht toll, ist aber nicht zu ändern.
Dass der Playboy das "unterstützt", ist für ihn eine Win-Win-Situation. Das generiert ordentlich Aufmerksamkeit, ohne die heutzutage nichts mehr geht, und RTL macht vermutlich auch das Shooting billiger (nach dem Motto: gutes Honorar bei uns nur, wenn du dich vorher ausziehst).
Dass Boitin quasi ausschließlich auf die PR-Karte setzt, ist hinlänglich bekannt und oft auch wie ich finde zu Recht kritisiert worden. Dass er es aber (auch) tut, darf man aber grundsätzlich nicht kritisieren, es ist gut wenn den Playboy-Herausgeber auch viele Leute kennen. Bei der jetzigen PMOY-Auswahl registriere ich aber erstmals auch richtig öffentliche Kritik in Social Media usw
Ich kenne diese Cecilia nicht, ordne sie nur optisch ein und da gefällt sie mir. Tessa Bergmeier wäre ja am Ende auch eine Ex-Castingshow-Dame, die mir persönlich zu dürr erscheint, Jana Pallaske ist optisch attraktiv, aber wirkt für mich schon grenzwertig, Verena Kerth war schon mal im Playboy (und das war ein Katastophen-Shooting, bei dem weder sie noch der Playboy vermitteln konnten, worum es ihnen jeweils geht). Von daher ist mir am Ende die unbekannte Reality-Dame recht.


----------



## pold1 (19 Dez. 2022)

der Köppen als Co-Moderator wertet das ganze Format nun auch nicht besonders auf


----------



## LuigiHallodri (19 Dez. 2022)

Ich glaub ich werd alt. Ich reg mich langsam über überhaupt nix mehr auf! 🍹⛱️
Zumindest nicht über so etwas!


----------



## dante_23 (19 Dez. 2022)

offenbar zieht auch melody haase ins dschungelcamp 🥰

wenn es sich bestätigen sollte, hätte ich nichts gegen ein playboy shooting von ihr


----------



## michimann (19 Dez. 2022)

ich weiß - Geschmäcker...
... aber Melody Haase im PB wäre gruselig


----------



## Grissu20 (20 Dez. 2022)

Für den Playboy könnte ja auch das Mutter-Tochter Gespann Claudia Effenberg und Lucia Strunz in Frage kommen


----------



## SteveJ (3 Jan. 2023)

Die Camper sind wohl inzwischen in Australien angekommen.
Schauspieler Martin Semmelrogge stieg wohl nicht ins Flugzeug, aber es ist noch immer nicht klar, warum.
Hat der Ex-Knacki etwa Probleme mit der Einreise, lassen ihn die Behörden nicht rein? Verpasste er seinen Flug? 
Er ist offenbar noch immer nicht losgeflogen...

Only-Fans-Model und Ex-DSDS-Sternchen *Melody Haase* (27) ist nach BILD-Infos schon auf dem Weg nach Australien, wurde am heutigen Dienstag am Frankfurter Flughafen gesichtet.
Sie ist auch eine der Ersatzkandidaten, die im Fall der Fälle nachrücken.


----------



## dante_23 (3 Jan. 2023)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Die Camper sind wohl inzwischen in Australien angekommen.
> Schauspieler Martin Semmelrogge stieg wohl nicht ins Flugzeug, aber es ist noch immer nicht klar, warum.
> Hat der Ex-Knacki etwa Probleme mit der Einreise, lassen ihn die Behörden nicht rein? Verpasste er seinen Flug?
> Er ist offenbar noch immer nicht losgeflogen...
> ...



"Es gibt produktionstechnische Gründe", so Martin Semmelrogge.
Seine Partnerin und Presseagentin Regine Prause versicherte jedoch:" [...] Es wird schon klappen, bei Martin dauert alles etwas länger."

Mal schauen, ob wir ihn am Ende noch rechtzeitig im Dschungel sehen werden....


----------



## feetie (4 Jan. 2023)

Offen gesagt, war die Besetzung ja auch in den letzten Jahren nicht sonderlich "attraktiv".

2022 gefiel mir einzig Tina Ruland, 2021 Elena Miras

Daher wird dieses Jahr vermutlich auch nicht schlechter... zumindest Tessa Bergmeier und die verstrahlte Jana Pallaske sind optisch attraktiv


----------



## mary jane (4 Jan. 2023)

michimann schrieb:


> ich weiß - Geschmäcker...
> ... aber Melody Haase im PB wäre gruselig


ja, die wäre maximal für einen Mollymodenkatalog brauchbar, allerdings dann bitte ohne ihr Gesicht zu zeigen, weil das sieht aus, als hätte sie einen Operationsmarathon hinter sich


----------

